

StackExchange for Operations Research - adamo
http://or-exchange.stackexchange.com

======
garyrichardson
So do stack exchange sites automatically get submitted to HN as part of the
creation process?

~~~
adamo
I do not know. I submitted it by hand, less than 3 hours after it was created

